
Very Personal Computing - mbateman
http://www.mondaynote.com/2010/05/02/very-personal-computing/
======
ZeroGravitas
" _Google wants carriers to be mere bit pipes, wireless ISPs and nothing more.
They want to drive the price of smartphones to less than $100 in order to take
the carrier out of the subsidy business and, as a result, loosen the carrier’s
control over handsets."_

I guess that explains why Google and Apple are on a collision course, Apple
can't compete at the low end. Though interestingly Apple led the way for
loosening carrier control over handsets with their take it or leave it
attitude.

